

Ask HN: are there (addicting, video) games which improve mathematical thinking? - gems

There are a lot of really addicting video games on the market today and so I wonder: are there video games which encourage, or provide feedback for, a deductive style of thinking (or the same sort of thought patterns a mathematician uses)?<p>If you were to expose this game to kids, I think it would be of tremendous value (assuming it was just as entertaining as other modern games).
======
dmlorenzetti
Though I haven't used it myself, Dragonbox got a lot of attention some time
ago.

See, for example, this Wired article:
<http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2012/06/dragonbox/all/>

Here's an earlier HN discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4105397>

------
ohairmg
BlockSum <http://infotech.rim.zenno.info/products/blocksum/en/> Tetris meets
addition.

